# Siebfilter Reinigung



## Thomy67 (28. Apr. 2010)

Hallo... 

Oli P hat mich auf die Idee gebracht  und hab bisschen abgeguckt 

Siebfilterreinigung mit einer Rotierdüse Mambo von Gardena

für nicht so gewannte Bastler,

nach 3 tagen Betrieb bin ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis,

Wasser wird im moment noch durch eine Tauchpumpe

aus dem Teich durch die Rotierdüse gepumpt,

gesteuert Ein / Aus durch eine Zeitschaltuhr alle 4 Std. für 15 Minuten

5 Minuten würden auch reichen aber die Schaltuhr hat nur 15er Schritte.

für den Schmoder in der Mitte finde ich auch noch ne Lösung.. 

aber ich denke der rutscht von alleine ab mit der Zeit 

und landet in der Schmutzkammer :beten

das ganze noch mit einer Plaxiglasscheibe abgedeckt

dämpft bisschen das Rauschen und man hat Freieseicht auf die Reinigung,

hab auch 2 Videos mit der Fotocam gemacht

anzusehen auf meiner HP von Picasa

.


----------



## CrimsonTide (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

gute idee! dachte auch schon dran, einen viereckregner (z.b. http://www.aquasolid.de/images/produkte/gross/A541.jpg) für einen filter zu missbrauchen, aber in schwerkraft ist das alles nicht so einfach, wenn man nicht ohne ende geld hat


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Servus Ihr Beide

@ Thomy:  Daniel Düsentrieb läßt grüssen  Erfinderisch gelöst 

@ Aaron: 


> aber in schwerkraft ist das alles nicht so einfach, wenn man nicht ohne ende geld hat




Zeitschaltuhr + 230V Magnetventil + Viereckregner 
Betrieben mit Wasser aus der Leitung ...


----------



## Boldi (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Nabend Thommy67,

so hab ich auch mal angefangen. Mit diesen Gardena Kreisregnern lassen sich leider nur maximal 30-40% der Fläche reinigen (bei optimaler Einstellung). Wenn dein Siebwinkel nicht > 30° ist, rutscht da leider garnix runter. Gute Idee, aber mit diesen regner auf Dauer leider uneffektiv.


----------



## Thomy67 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

hallo...

danke Helmut.. 

hallo Martin...
so wie es funktioniert werd ich alles mal eine Woche laufen lassen ohne
dreinzufunken, denn wird sich zeigen ob und wie effektiv es ist für den kleinen Anwender  
wenn ich das letze Bild betrachte sind das gute 70% die sauber sind...
finde das ganze besser alls jeden 2 Tag das Sieb zu reinigen
und den Biofilm mit dem __ Wasserschlauch zu reinigen 

bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

hallo

nach 10 Tagen sah das ganze so aus... 
Biofilm war minim..

bin zufrieden mit meinem Kreisregner,
sogar die Mitte wurde sauber,

für den kleinen Anwender einmal die Woche den Schmoder raus und ab
ins Blumenbeet
gegen früher für mich ok    
hat sich gelohnt..


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Hallo Thomy!
Kompliment - sieht sehr gut aus! - Gute Arbeit!


----------



## tyr0n (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Hi Thommy,

wo geht denn dein ganzer schmotter hin? Gibt es da extra eine kammer, oder bleibt der schmotter aufem sieb, bis du ihn wegmachst?

Und was passiert mit dem Wasser, das über den schmotter hinweg läuft...?

gruß David


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

hallo...

eigentlich hab ich eine Schmutzkammer aber es rutscht nicht ab, 
ausser ich helf kurz nach...
find ich nicht weiter tragisch, was auf dem Sieb liegt kann mann
locker rausnehmen und ab ins Blumenbeet damit 

über den Schmoder läuft so gut wie kein Wasser 
und wenn hat es unterm Sieb noch eine sperre.. 
und das bisschen das in Filter kommt ist gut, 
so haben die Bakis was zu futtern


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

so hab da was vergessen 

die Speisung erfolgt mit einer Gartenpumpe:

http://statics2.gartenwelt.de/content/produkte/images/einhell-gartenpumpe-pumpen-11671.jpg

Netzanschluss	230 V ~ 50 Hz
Aufnahmeleistung	600 W
Fördermenge max.	3600 l/h
Förderhöhe max.	40 m
Förderdruck max.	4 bar
Druck- und Sauganschluss	R1 (ca. 33,3 mm) IG

gibt bestimmt auch andere Lösungen


----------



## Thomy67 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

ups  sorry war keine absicht danke dir


----------



## Creature (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Eine sehr effiziente Lösung. Somit kommt man schonmal ein paar Schritte näher an die Qualität eines Spaltsiebes herran. 

Wieviel hast du für jedes einzelne Teil bezahlt, also die Box mit allem drumm und drann ?

Wo hast du das Sieb gekauft?


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Also die Idee ist gut, ich möchte mir auch so ein Teil bauen.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du die Spühlzeit steuerst?

MFG Matze


----------



## Creature (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Die Spülzeiten kann man ganz einfach per Zeitschaltuhr steuern. Er sagte ja , dass er eine extra Pumpe hat , die den Rotor mit Wasser versorgt. Und da er gesagt hat, dass die Spülzeiten immer 15 Minuten lang sind , weil er sie nicht kleiner stellen kann , gehe ich davon aus , dass es sich um eine Zeitschaltuhr handelt die in der Mitte einen Kranz hat mit ganz vielen kleinen Schaltern die man umlegen kann um die Bereiche einzustellen. Jeder Schalter steht hierbei für 15 Minuten eines Tages


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Ok das hatte ich überlesen!

Ich habe mir auch eine Zeitschaltuhr gekauft!


----------



## koifischfan (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*



> 5 Minuten würden auch reichen aber die Schaltuhr hat nur 15er Schritte


Dann nimm doch eine elektronische Uhr, die können mindestens 6 Schaltzeiten pro Tag mit einem kleinsten Schaltzyklus von 1 Minute.


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Ich habe mir eine Zeitschaltuhr aus dem Terrariumzubehör gekauft. Die gibt es dort zum befeuchten der Terrarien. Die kann mann ganz einfach programmieren.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Hi,

für die Steckdose gibbet auch welche mit 20 Schaltzeiten 

Wenn's noch mehr sein soll, hab ich bislang nur was für Hutschienenmontage gefunden, aber dann stehen einem so ziemlich alle Möglichkeiten offen! 

Da ich z.Zt. noch 52x ein/aus in Reserve habe, werde ich wohl mal bei Zeiten von 150µ auf 75µ runter gehen. Iss jedenfalls 'nen Versuch wert und ein Siebwechsel iss ja schnell durchgeführt :smoki


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Hallo...

also die box kostet nix da ich die  mal geschenkt bekommen hab,
die teile sind ausem baumarkt, jedes einzelne mit preis auflisten..  neeee 
guckts du bei obi 

das sieb habe ich vom 3   2  1   meins   18 euro

gesammt ca 120.- euro  inkl. pumpe  so über den daumengepeilt...

genau solch eine zsu ist es mit kranz..
ja das mit der zsu  werd ich bald auch ne elektronische zulegen
15 minuten jedesmal 600watt geht ins geld.. 



> für die Steckdose gibbet auch welche mit 20 Schaltzeiten


 ich habe CH stecker hab bei uns noch keine gefunden (@ Olli P)
hast du mal ein bild oder link ?

werde morgen (heute) ist ja schon 3:00  mal bilder von der wasserversorgung für 
den rotor machen...


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

Hi Thomy,

guggst du z.B. hier


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Siebfilter Reinigung*

hallo olli...
danke für den link.. hab gerade eine bestellt aber in CH ausführung.. 

und nun die 3 bilder wo das wasser für den rotor herkommt
1. bild die anschlüsse aussen
2. bild ansaug mit filtermatte geschützt falls doch mal dreck durch geht
3. bild holz für den rückstau das die pumpe nicht trocken läuft


----------

